# do i grind them or eat them?



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

,


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Grind em!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Snap!

I have one too and will be giving it a spanking tonight


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

or spank em!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Grind 'em between your teeth.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Until they squeak.


----------

